# Muzzy is having a Benefit Shoot to support Shepherd Spinal Center of Georiga



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 19, 2010)

Bad to the Bone Archery Club is having a Benefit Shoot to support Shepherd Spinal Center of Georgia. The Shepherd's Spinal Center provides medical care, training and rehabilitation to injured patients. This allows wheel chair bound patients the opportunity to continue their love of the outdoors.   They have special wheel chairs made specifically to assist a patient to shoot archery, hunt and fish. They provide special facilities for camping, canoeing and other outdoor sports. A lot of the patients at the center were injured during hunting accidents. 


Please come out to join us on Sunday, May 2, 2010.   All proceeds will go to benefit The Shepherd Spinal Center. Please take a look at the website below. We will be offer special items for a silent auction. The price to shoot will be $15.00 for the regular classes. 



www.shepherd.org   (take the virtual tour!)
The Shepherd Center Foundation charitable organization
created to accepts gifts on behalf of Shepherd Center--the largest
freestanding hospital devoted to research, medical care, and rehabilitation
of people with spinal cord injury and disease, acquired brain injury,
multiple sclerosis, chronic pain neuromuscular problems


----------



## hansel (Apr 20, 2010)

I've heard some great things about your 3-D course, I'm planing on making it, but I will also keep my finger's crossed


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 22, 2010)

Back up to the top


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking Forward to Being There!  This is a good cause.  Being a Pine Tree Ninja you never know when a good spinal center might come in handy!


----------



## bull__dawgs (Apr 27, 2010)

A great cause, Shepard does wonderful things for a lot of people. Think I'll bring my bow out of retirement and sling some arrows.


----------



## hansel (Apr 28, 2010)

It's $10 just for fun, right?? Not really interested in shooting in a class


----------



## Treetop (Apr 28, 2010)

The Treetop Boys will be there for sure!!


----------



## Hunterrs (May 1, 2010)

What is the address to put in the GPS?


----------



## alligood729 (May 1, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> What is the address to put in the GPS?



Here you go Robert! 110 Beasley Rd Cartersville Ga 30120
It's on the sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## Hunterrs (May 1, 2010)

Thanks David.  Sometimes I don't look hard enough.  You going?


----------



## alligood729 (May 1, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Thanks David.  Sometimes I don't look hard enough.  You going?



Can't make this one......


----------



## GaBear (May 2, 2010)

The Bear will try and be there


----------



## BlackArcher (May 2, 2010)

... That's where my conglomerate and I will be...


----------



## GaBear (May 2, 2010)

Sorry Unable to Make it......Family Obligations


----------



## hansel (May 2, 2010)

Me and my son had a good time, alittle windy thou


Nice view of the power plant


----------



## Hunterrs (May 2, 2010)

Enjoyed the course.  Great set up.


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 2, 2010)

had a great time.  Can you give us a timeline on when the scores will be posted


----------



## Van2A (May 2, 2010)

Normally by tues. night.


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 2, 2010)

Van2A said:


> Normally by tues. night.



ok thank you


----------



## BlackArcher (May 2, 2010)

Some of the most fun I had at a shoot... Randy(The Kid) & Big John C  had me laughing all day...


----------



## Big John (May 3, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> Some of the most fun I had at a shoot... Randy(The Kid) & Big John C  had me laughing all day...



Had a blast.... BA you can always call A1 to make it fun..And show you how it's done... LOL

Good shoot there was a slight breeze and the sun was in an out. (The kid) had some line cutters. All in all a great day to shoot.

I will make it back!!!


----------



## Budman32 (May 3, 2010)

I had a great time also!!!! Great group of people. 

Thanks
Chris Cooper


----------

